# Uncle Z Domestic Review?



## woodmn (Jan 6, 2016)

Looking for someone that has used the new Domestic line from Z. Anyone?


----------



## Tysdon (Jan 10, 2016)

woodmn said:


> Looking for someone that has used the new Domestic line from Z. Anyone?



I thought I saw a blood test somewhere but can't for the life of me find it now. Either way, I'll be ordering from Uncle Z next week.


----------



## woodmn (Jan 11, 2016)

He's been a solid for me. Just looking for references on the new line.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jan 12, 2016)

woodmn said:


> He's been a solid for me. Just looking for references on the new line.


I've got 2 guys running domestic products in the subforum on asf right now


----------



## 187Infidel (May 29, 2016)

I've heard good things about the source. I would say gtg.


----------



## whitedragoon (Jun 11, 2016)

I've been out for awhile but I thought Unclez was busted a couple of years ago?


----------

